# MadCity Christmas Reindeer Hack – “Making Of” Video



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey guys! This is not so much a detailed "How-To" video as it is a "Making Of" video where I cover some of the methods I used to build my Werewolf. I was still pretty new to putting a video together so the steps are not as detailed as they are in some of my future videos. I hope ya like it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a better link that embeds:






I see the influence of Terra in the use of foam to build out the body It's not a technique I've used but you got great results with it.

I see you have a resident quality control officer checking out your build


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Roxy! Yes, my dog is very particular about anything I work on. He notices right away if I have a new prop somewhere that it wasn’t before and makes sure to confirm that it lives up to his standards. hehe


----------

